# StarCraft II: Online-Zwang; oder eben doch nicht?



## DieChaplinMelone (29. August 2010)

Hallihallo!

Kurz und schmerzlos: Brauche ich um die Singleplayer-Kampagne zu spielen eine dauerhaft aktive Internetverbindung (ähnlich Ubisofts's DRM?) oder nur zum Einloggen (ähnlich Steam?)?

Viele Dank für Informationen!

DieChaplinMelone


----------



## Ascor (29. August 2010)

Du brauchst meines Wissens nach keine andauernde Internetverbindung doch kannst du dann keine Achievments gutgeschrieben bekommen.
Sec
ich probier mal einloggen ohne internet.

EDIT:
Klappt auch ohne Internet.


----------



## DieChaplinMelone (29. August 2010)

Vielen Dank!
Dann kann's ja jetzt gekauft werden!
Freu' mich schon!


----------



## Hendrix !!! (29. August 2010)

Man kann leider nicht mehr den Editor ohne Internet starten, war am Anfang anders


----------



## DieChaplinMelone (30. August 2010)

Achso, wie ist das eigentlich, wenn ich die Singleplayer-Kampagne spiele, bin ich bei aktiver Verbindung zum Internet auch im battle.net online?


----------



## Ascor (30. August 2010)

Du bist auch im Battle.net online.
Warum sträubst du dich so gegen das Battle.net?


----------



## lvr (30. August 2010)

Du kannst dich entweder in einen Account einwählen, dann bist du logischerweise auch solange online, wie du halt spielst. Im B-Net bietet der Singleplayer noch Achievements. Sonst kannst du aber auch den Gäste-Modus benutzen: Keine Achievements, sonst vollwertiger Singleplayer, aber auch keine online-Pflicht, dh. nein, du bist nicht zwangsweise mit dem B-Net verbunden.


----------



## Gelöschter_Account_0001 (30. August 2010)

Ist doch wie bei jeden Spiel das KEINE permanente Internetverbindung benötigt/fordert !
Kampagne *Offline* spielbar
Mutiplayer *Online* (ist klar oder  )


----------



## DieChaplinMelone (30. August 2010)

Ascor schrieb:


> Du bist auch im Battle.net online.
> Warum sträubst du dich so gegen das Battle.net?



Ich weiß nicht, würdest du Google deine Bankleitzahl, Kontonummer, Wohnadresse geben?

Klar ist das übertrieben, was ich da geschrieben habe, aber gefallen tut es mir trotzdem nicht.

Ich habe schon ewig gebraucht, mich zu überwinden, mich bei Steam anzumelden (für Empire: Total War + Napoleon, später auch noch Metro 2033)...

Welche Daten muss ich eigentlich freigeben? Stimmt es z.B. das man seine (Wohn-)Adresse angeben muss? Oder das bei Account-Verlust ein Ausweis verlangt wird?


----------



## Ascor (30. August 2010)

Wird verlangt.
Aber ich glaube nicht das Blizzard irgendwelche krummen Sachen mit deinen Daten macht.
Lies dir doch mal durch was die da so in den AGB's schreiben.
Die haben Millionen (!) account daten.
Deine werden sie nicht interessieren.
Es ist wirklich nichts schlimmes dabei.
Milliarden Menschen können sich nicht irren.


----------



## DieChaplinMelone (30. August 2010)

Hm. Wozu brauchen die meine Adresse?
Kommt euch das nicht merkwürdig vor?
Das ist doch noch offensichtlicher, als eine E-Mail Adresse...
Und unter Angabe von falschen Daten, hat man bei Account-Verlust keine Chance auf Hilfe, was?

Ach, wenn's doch nicht StarCraft II und so cool wäre...


----------



## Ascor (30. August 2010)

Es geht denen eigentlich rein ums marketing.
"Wer kauft unser Spiel?"
"Welche Altersgruppe hat spaß daran?"
"Woher kommen unsere Spieler?"
"Brauchen wir eventuell dort einen zusätzlichen server?"

Blizzard will dir dadurch das spielen so angenehm wie möglich gestalten.


----------



## DieChaplinMelone (30. August 2010)

Hoffen wir's. Also auf StarCraft II wollte ich eigentlich nicht verzichten...


----------



## boerigard (30. August 2010)

Erstell doch einfach einen Account mit Fake-Daten (hab ich auch gemacht) und notiere dir diese Daten irgendwo. Bei Account-Verlust werden sie dich nach diesen Daten fragen.


----------



## Gelöschter_Account_0001 (30. August 2010)

Es gibt auch viele die mehrere Accounts haben mit Natürlich unterschiedlichen angaben über ihre Namen, Adressen usw....


----------



## DieChaplinMelone (30. August 2010)

boerigard schrieb:


> Erstell doch einfach einen Account mit Fake-Daten (hab ich auch gemacht) und notiere dir diese Daten irgendwo. Bei Account-Verlust werden sie dich nach diesen Daten fragen.



Vielleicht mach ich das so. Ich werde mich auf alle Fälle noch mal genaustens Informieren und anschließend entscheiden, welche Möglichkeit ich wähle.


edit: Sollte man seine echten Daten angeben oder meint ihr, "Fake-Daten" wären okay? Allein der Support interessiert mich...


----------



## Ascor (30. August 2010)

Echte daten währen definitv ein vorteil denke ich mal.


----------



## lvr (30. August 2010)

Ich hab jetzt keine Ahnung, was den Support angeht, nie gebraucht, aber ich hab jedenfalls, als damals das B-Net 2.0 vorgestellt wurde und man erstmals die Möglichkeit hatte, sich einen "neuen" B-Net-Account zu erstellen auch eben jenes gemacht (mit echten Daten). Das ist nu schon ne ganze Weile her und bisher hatte ich keine Probleme, seis wegen Spam oder Ähnlichem. Und bzgl. "Account-Verlust": Du meldest dich ja mit einer E-Mail an, dh. es wäre von Vorteil wenn du das mit der machst, die du sonst auch am meisten benutzt . Und meistens hat man ja 2-3 Passwörter, die man immer benutzt, jedenfalls ist das bei mir so. Wenn diese dann nicht nur aus "xyz" bestehen, denke ich kaum, dass du den Account irgendwann verlierst .


----------



## DieChaplinMelone (31. August 2010)

Die E-Mail Adresse ist kein Problem. Einzig die Wohnadressen Angabe stört mich...


----------



## Ascor (31. August 2010)

Ich habe bis jetzt keine post bekommen.


----------



## DieChaplinMelone (31. August 2010)

Ascor schrieb:


> Ich habe bis jetzt keine post bekommen.



Ach, dass soll mir Notfalls auch egal sein und das ich im Internet nicht mehr Anonym bin, ich ja spätestens seit der Erfindung von Goo... äh, ich meine, die Suchmaschine, deren Namen nicht genannt werden darf, bekannt.

Aber was soll's, auf StarCraft II möchte ich eigentlich nicht verzichten...


----------



## Ascor (31. August 2010)

Freut mich.
Du kannst ja dann auch beim allgemeinen Thread mitmischen


----------



## DieChaplinMelone (31. August 2010)

Mal schauen, ich weiß nicht, ob ich da noch etwas Sinnvolles beitragen kann.
Außerdem werde ich es mir erstmal kaufen müssen.
Hoffentlich kann ich es auf maximalen Einstellungen spielen - laut PCGH soll es ja auf Radeon HD58xx-er(ich habe eine 5850 mit 10.8er Treiber) zumindest mit Kantenglättung Probleme geben.

Weiß jemand, ob das jetzt rund läuft?


----------



## Ascor (31. August 2010)

kann ich nicht sagen 5750 alles läuft perfekt.


----------



## DieChaplinMelone (31. August 2010)

Auf welcher Auflösung spielst du? Und nutzt du auch Kantenglättung?
Obwohl man daruf auch verzichten könnte...


----------



## Ascor (31. August 2010)

1280x1024
nutze alles aufm höchsten.


----------



## lvr (31. August 2010)

Du wirst keinerlei Probleme haben. Ich spiels mit einer 4850 auf ultra (1920x1080) ohne Probleme. Mein Bruder mit einer 5850 Toxic hat ebenfalls nichts zu beanstanden.


----------



## DieChaplinMelone (3. September 2010)

Ich möchte dem Thread doch noch einmal Leben einhauchen.
Und zwar habe ich mir jetzt einen Battle.net Account angelegt und lade gerade die 7h-Demo herunter, in 3 Stunden hab' ich's dann auch....

Naja, nun interssiert mich aber, ob ich ständig bei Battle.net angemeldet bin, sobald ich mich im Internet bewege. Ein Option zum Aktivieren dieser Option habe ich nicht gefunden. Zum Deaktivieren aber auch nicht.

Bin ein ziemlicher Neuling auf diesem Gebiet, aber für StarCraft II...

Über Infos freue ich mich.


----------



## Ascor (3. September 2010)

Solange du starcraft 2 spielst bist du im bnet on


----------



## Veriquitas (3. September 2010)

Die Kampagne kann man offline spielen ob das in der Demo der fall ist weiß ich nicht. Wenn du das Original hast kannste die Kampagne offline zocken, nur bekommste die Erfolge nicht.


----------



## DieChaplinMelone (4. September 2010)

Kurze Frage, wie löscht man eigentlich seinen Battle.net Account? So eine Option habe ich noch nicht entdeckt...


----------



## Ascor (5. September 2010)

Battle.net Account löschen - MyStarCraft.de - Alles Wichtige rund um die Starcraft 2 Szene!


----------



## DieChaplinMelone (5. September 2010)

Ascor schrieb:


> Battle.net Account löschen - MyStarCraft.de - Alles Wichtige rund um die Starcraft 2 Szene!



Danke.


----------

